# If you have to defend your home



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

What type of gun would you use?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

..... Wrote a reply then thought better of it.

Best firearm for self defense is the cheapest yet most functional one you can get. It will be confiscated until the investigation is complete. Then hopefully you will get your property back.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> .....


Its a serious question. We were having this discussion today at work. I was amazed at the answers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I edited my post. Yes it is a serious discussion, hence the edit.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Before the boating accident in which all my guns were lost, I would have used the Winchester defender 12 gauge with #4 and 9mm pistol inside the house.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Awkward to answer this question, but, yes, it is a good question. 

I have my mother’s Lady Smith. It’s a .38 Special. 

Sometimes it is in the truck. Sometimes in the house. 

I am a good shot. 

Have other firearms options as well.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> ..... Wrote a reply then thought better of it.
> 
> Best firearm for self defense is the cheapest yet most functional one you can get. It will be confiscated until the investigation is complete. Then hopefully you will get your property back.


Now thats an answer I didnt hear today. Good points. You dont want to use your Winchester 94 out of the box thats never been shot before because it will be gone for good.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Before the boating accident in which all my guns were lost, I would have used the Winchester defender 12 gauge with #4 and 9mm pistol inside the house.


I am more of a shotgun guy myself if I am invaded. I have one close by my bed. The dogs are my burglar alarm. I actually dont have a pistol (that I would shoot anyway because its an heirloom). I just never felt the need for one. But I am thinking about getting one. Dont know what to get yet.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Glock in the house for ease of operation and fire until it is empty. Outside, shotgun. Rack a shell into the chamber as I step out on the porch for the "means business" sound effects.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

haypoint said:


> Glock in the house for ease of operation and fire until it is empty. Outside, shotgun. Rack a shell into the chamber as I step out on the porch for the "means business" sound effects.


I like the sound of a Remington 1100 when it chambers. Most people in Texas know its not a rifle sounding off and will think twice about going further. 

What caliber Glock do you shoot?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The closest handy at the moment.
Normally that would be a handgun.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Never really crossed my mind to be honest.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I like the sound of a Remington 1100 when it chambers. Most people in Texas know its not a rifle sounding off and will think twice about going further.
> 
> What caliber Glock do you shoot?


9MM


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Never really crossed my mind to be honest.


To be honest it never did with me either until recently. I never even locked my house up during the day. Maybe thats why the guns sales go up after a tragedy like this. With all the talk about the world coming to an end and we need to do something now. 

Laffer's Curve at its finest. In a philosophical way.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Now thats an answer I didnt hear today. Good points. You dont want to use your Winchester 94 out of the box thats never been shot before because it will be gone for good.


No, that's going into battle with an unproven rifle. Not gonna happen. I've seen _The Ghost and The Darkness_. I would use something that I have tested and worked with. But yet cheap enough to replace without breaking the bank. 

I have thought about it, a lot, unfortunately. Lots of people around with illegal guns and little to no sense.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

haypoint said:


> 9MM


Seems everyone I ask about what caliber to get 80% say 45 or 44. I was thinking more of a 9mm though. I want to shoot different ones to see for myself though. It may be a 45. My thinking is that as I get older (way way in the future) I might not be able to handle it as well.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> What type of gun would you use?


Depends on what room I happen to be in...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I talked to a prisoner once that was doing time for shooting a burglar. It is bad to shoot them after they exit a window. The body needs to be in the house.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Before the boating accident, I had a .38 revolver, a glock 42, and an M1 carbine within arms reach. If it got too rough, my 20 ga. 870 w/ 3" #4s to get me to the dreaded for sure killer in my gun safe. 
The AR 15 "assault rifle". You have to watch it close though, I've heard it will jump into my hand and start killing on it's own, unlike the others.
I have only my wife here so I could keep them all loaded and handy.

All I have now is a Red Ryder BB gun and my pellet gun.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

I don't own any guns. So to defend my home I must rely on the sheriffs department that has 1 deputy to patrol a county of 2000 square miles. With that being said there was a time I relied on an M16 or an M14 along with a 45 auto to make sure I did not have any issues with unwanted guests. Might have been an M60 and a shovel involved as well


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> No, that's going into battle with an unproven rifle. Not gonna happen. I've seen _The Ghost and The Darkness_. I would use something that I have tested and worked with. But yet cheap enough to replace without breaking the bank.
> 
> I have thought about it, a lot, unfortunately. Lots of people around with illegal guns and little to no sense.


Some of the stories you dont hear. Twenty years ago three 20 yo's broke into a house and tried to take the man hostage. He shot two of them in the leg and the third ran off. They caught them all and everyone was fine except for the prison sentence that followed. Not everyone is bent on killing someone. One reason why I want a pistol just in case.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> Seems everyone I ask about what caliber to get 80% say 45 or 44. I was thinking more of a 9mm though. I want to shoot different ones to see for myself though. It may be a 45. My thinking is that as I get older (way way in the future) I might not be able to handle it as well.


Some of the bigger towns have gun shops that will let you rent weapons and buy a box of ammo. It’s not real expensive and enables you to check a variety of types of guns before you spend hundreds on one to purchase. You might be easily surprised about what you liked and did not like when your done.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Seems everyone I ask about what caliber to get 80% say 45 or 44. I was thinking more of a 9mm though. I want to shoot different ones to see for myself though. It may be a 45. My thinking is that as I get older (way way in the future) I might not be able to handle it as well.


The prison trained us on the Glock and each summer ran 500 rounds to re-certify, so I'm comfortable with this simple, reliable, light weapon. I think the prison Glock held 19 rounds.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why I carry a 1911 (Borrowed from the interwebs)

Because that's what God carries

Because a 9mm MIGHT expand, but a 45 will NEVER shrink

Because some people aren't worth shooting twice.

Because you don't need double stacked fifteen round mags when you are carrying the Lords round of choice.

: Because shooting twice is silly!

1911: If you can't conceal a Howitzer, carry the next best thing.

1911: Sic deus dilexit mundum (For God so loved the world)

1911: It's like a Glock for men!


1911: Even 100 years later, it's still the best defensive pistol the world has ever own.

Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with a ".4"

1911: Because a Glock may go off in your pants.

1911: Because real guns aren't microwave safe and made from recycled baby bottles.

1911: Why would you pistol whip someone with anything else?

1911: It's almost a four letter word.

1911: Upholding the promise to defend against all enemies, foreign and domestic, for an entire century.

1911: For when you come to grips with the fact that the game of life is single elimination.

1911: Because a cop won't fit in your holster.

1911: Given by God on the mountain-top to John Moses Browning to smite thy enemies.

1911: If I want a plastic gun, I'll buy a BB gun from Wal Mart.

The only gun Chuck Norris is afraid of


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Some of the bigger towns have gun shops that will let you rent weapons and buy a box of ammo. It’s not real expensive and enables you to check a variety of types of guns before you spend hundreds on one to purchase. You might be easily surprised about what you liked and did not like when your done.


Even better for me I have a friend who is a collector of everything you can imagine gun wise. He is going to come over and let me shoot some guns. My sister has a S&W 38 hammerless and a Springfield 9mm for sale. Havent been shot more than a few times. And a Rossi 357 revolver.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL, _Because a cop wont fit in your holster_......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Never really crossed my mind to be honest.


So if you needed to defend yourself you'd be totally unprepared?


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

blanket said:


> I don't own any guns. So to defend my home I must rely on the sheriffs department that has 1 deputy to patrol a county of 2000 square miles. With that being said there was a time I relied on an M16 or an M14 along with a 45 auto to make sure I did not have any issues with unwanted guests. Might have been an M60 and a shovel involved as well


That M14 does work well.



mreynolds said:


> Even better for me I have a friend who is a collector of everything you can imagine gun wise. He is going to come over and let me shoot some guns. My sister has a S&W 38 hammerless and a Springfield 9mm for sale. Havent been shot more than a few times. And a Rossi 357 revolver.


I have a hammerless .38 and it is a very safe weapon. That same S&W your sister has might be a good, safe choice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Even better for me I have a friend who is a collector of everything you can imagine gun wise.


One of my best friends is a Class III FFL with a safe full of machine guns I can play with if I feel like burning dollar bills. 

The MP-5 is my personal favorite. but the others can be fun too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Depends on what room I happen to be in...


Same here. In my living room, 22 mag revolver. Bathroom, 12gauge mossburg. bedroom, 357 mag s/w


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

No guns here, I keep my place locked up and don't worry to much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> mreynolds said: ↑
> Seems everyone I ask about what caliber to get 80% say 45 or 44. I was thinking more of a 9mm though. I want to shoot different ones to see for myself though. It may be a 45. My thinking is that as I get older (way way in the future) I might not be able to handle it as well.


Don't worry about the cartridge.
Decide what you expect from the gun, and that will tell you which cartridges can do the job.

Next, handle as many different models as you can to see what feels "right" in your hand.
That's every bit as important as caliber choice.

You won't need a 44 Magnum unless you plan to hunt, and the recoil on a 45 ACP is mild.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

blanket said:


> I don't own any guns. So to defend my home I must rely on the sheriffs department that has 1 deputy to patrol a county of 2000 square miles. With that being said there was a time I relied on an M16 or an M14 along with a 45 auto to make sure I did not have any issues with unwanted guests. Might have been an M60 and a shovel involved as well


im not one to rely on Leo's of any kind, when seconds matter they are hours, (at best) away. Usually days away. Still waiting for the sheriff in one incident that happened in the spring of 79!


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> I like the sound of a Remington 1100 when it chambers. Most people in Texas know its not a rifle sounding off and will think twice about going further.
> 
> What caliber Glock do you shoot?


The 1100 is a semi auto, a fine, dependable weapon. You won't get that same classic, feared sound as a pump action.



keenataz said:


> Never really crossed my mind to be honest.


I always felt it was a great responsibility to be able to protect my family and home. I can't imagine what it would feel like to not be able to do that.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Depends on the situation. Bedside is a .357 magnum but if time permitted I’d get my shotgun. If defending my perimeter I’d use an AR-15.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I also keep things locked up, and don't worry.

I own a .50 cal kentucky pistol, and a cannon I can load with a shot gun shell, but they're nothing like what has been mentioned. The last time I held a gun was in the military, and that was during boot camp. I have studied martial arts, and taken self defense training, and I've got a baseball bat.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A schoolteacher with a Master's Degree in weaponology....  Really, if I told you, you could take your own defensive measures and enter my house better prepared than me......

geo


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Very few home invaders/thieves looking for a gun battle. If you need to kill and have to use more than one shot with a 12gauge, you are darn poor shot. Opportunist breaking into house, even get shot at, not actually shot, with a 12 gauge they are going to be high tailing it for the hills. 

Still remember as a kid, some distant city relatives with some really fancy high end guns and hunting outfits came to hunt pheasants on our farm. Dad went with them, probably to make sure they didnt mistake a cow for a pheasant. They sort of laughed at him in farm work clothes and old single shot 12 gauge. He was only one that came home with a pheasant.

If you know what you are doing, and not trying to win the Battle of the Bulge singlehandedly, you seriously dont need a machine gun. Used to be matter of pride to only need one shot. Now everybody wants to play army and shoot off $200 of ammo in five minutes to kill a rabbit.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> What type of gun would you use?


CUSTOM MAUSER .375 H&H (300 grain solids)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I don't really see where I would have a reason to defend my house? from what some one wanting to chain saw it to death or just burn it?

As for a break in the doors and all windows are armed with a connection we pay for monthly. So just breaking it alerts the proper atthortys and they come PDQ, I have found out twice by accident. The house also has two panic buttons up stairs and a couple pads in the floor. Down stairs has a single panic button and two pads in the floor.

There are also several out lets in the house so you can get out and into the woods pretty easy. 

The house is insured and riders on several high ticket idems like wifes jewerly and my guns. Every thing can be replaced even the guns as I have them appraised about every 5 years and all serial numbers are on file in my home daughters home and on a couple flash drives here at home and at daughters and the insurance comapny. 

I stopped that defending ground crap when I left VN.

 Al


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds like a well thought out plan alleyyooper. You have what your priorities are and hopefully your able to avoid contact with the bad guys. 
Curious does the alarm system give you a idea which zone is breached by different sounds ? Many of the keypads for them will indicated zones by sight if you can look and have them marked. Or know how they read. So as to enable you to know which exits to use to leave ?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

My first step in home defense is not posting on an open Internet forum what alarms I might have in place or what weapons might be available in my house and where they might be located. Just sayin’.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If I have to defend my home it will probably with my Beretta 9mm. Then if I'm still kicking I'm going to shoot three dogs for letting someone get to my door.....


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I've used a double barreled 12 gauge twice and didn't have to fire it either time. There's something about dropping the barrels on the bridge of their nose, letting them see the crimps of the shells as you flick off the safety and loudly yelling "GET OUT!" that reaches past the alcohol and drugs to the primitive hind-brain. They left abruptly.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Depends on what the threat is.
If someone kicks in the door, I've always got a handgun nearby, and if they aren't armed, I could probably take them down and sit on them until help arrived.
If zombie hoards are skulking around outside, I figure I'll call 911, grab a rifle and see what happens.
I don't want to shoot anybody, but I don't want to get killed or raped either.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Few things say "wrong house" like the sound of racking a nice pump shotgun.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> My first step in home defense is not posting on an open Internet forum what alarms I might have in place or what weapons might be available in my house and where they might be located. Just sayin’.


I think I found something I can agree with you on.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got these all around the perimeter of my house


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> CUSTOM MAUSER .375 H&H (300 grain solids)


My brother has my grandfather's 7mm mauser from Nazi Germany. It was brought back from the way where he rebuilt it as he was an accomplished machinist. Beautiful gun. I may catch up with him later and post a pic. You never have to take your hand off to work there bolt action. Thumb action is all you need.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Assuming I was in bed sleeping and a two-legged perp, or a four-legged bear, decided to come thru our bedroom's open sliding French door it would be the one below. My wife would have the other one.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I purchased my first handgun after a man tried to break into my house when I was home alone with my children. Thank god for my neighbor who saw what was going on and call the sheriff and ran the guy off. First gun a revolver since it was easier for me to load and in general just easy to operate. 357, I shoot 38 in it. Hubby just bought me a 9mm last year for my birthday. That is the one I carry because it is easier to carry/conceal. My advice is to purchase what YOU are comfortable with not based on what others recommend.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You have to take several factors into consideration when choosing a gun for home defense. Here is a list by priority, most important first.

(1) Get a gun you can hit the target with. Maybe the bad guy will be scared off by the sound of a miss, maybe not. I don't want to find out the hard way.

(2) Get a powerful enough caliber/gauge to handle the expected threat. This would be different for a human opponent as opposed to a polar bear trying to break into your igloo. 

(3) Get a gun with a reliable action. It doesn't matter what the ammo capacity is if it jams after the first shot. Pump, break action, and revolver are reliable actions.

(4) Get a gun with a large ammo capacity. The internet is rife with accounts of home invasions with multiple perps. A six shot revolver or 5 shot 870 may not have the required capacity to deal with half a dozen invaders. Each one may need more than one bullet to dissuade them. This is where an AR15 with a 30 round mag comes in handy. You won't have time to reload.

(5) More is better. If there are no kids in the house you should have multiple loaded guns. 

Any other things to consider?


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Glock 9mm


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> My first step in home defense is not posting on an open Internet forum what alarms I might have in place or what weapons might be available in my house and where they might be located. Just sayin’.


Yeah, it's a real worry for me. Those cyber criminals are getting bad about breaking into houses now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

hiddensprings said:


> I purchased my first handgun after a man tried to break into my house when I was home alone with my children. Thank god for my neighbor who saw what was going on and call the sheriff and ran the guy off. First gun a revolver since it was easier for me to load and in general just easy to operate. 357, I shoot 38 in it. Hubby just bought me a 9mm last year for my birthday. That is the one I carry because it is easier to carry/conceal. My advice is to purchase what YOU are comfortable with not based on what others recommend.


That's my thinking too. I am picking with my rifles and tools. I'm sure I with be the same with a pistol.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

I have my secret weapon. She goes by the name of "Suzie". She is a fierce defender of her 
"territory", and weighs about 70 lbs. She is loyal to a fault, and would sacrifice herself in an instant. My main concern is to protect her because she is like a family member, but I know, if an intruder is determined, she will be the first to go. 
She will give me that needed few moments I need, and for that devotion, she gets treated very well. I highly recommend one for everyone. She was free from a rescue kennel at Checotah, Ok.
and there are common everywhere.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

hardrock said:


> I have my secret weapon. She goes by the name of "Suzie". She is a fierce defender of her
> "territory", and weighs about 70 lbs. She is loyal to a fault, and would sacrifice herself in an instant. My main concern is to protect her because she is like a family member, but I know, if an intruder is determined, she will be the first to go.
> She will give me that needed few moments I need, and for that devotion, she gets treated very well. I highly recommend one for everyone. She was free from a rescue kennel at Checotah, Ok.
> and there are common everywhere.


My dog put one on the floor at two in the morning down in South Texas when I was working there six years ago. That's when I started locking my door at night. He didn't have a gun but even if he did I don't think he would have got a shot off. He was a drunk crew member that went into the wrong door. He never did that that again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have a four legged guard too, her name is Penny. She's vicious.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can just barly see the honey house roof in this picture. The house is just to the left of it. The drive is 400 feet along the tall rows of the pine trees left ot the grain drill and plow.

As for the house alarm yes it is zoned but you have to look at the panal box to see which zone the break in has accrued. The controll panal is not where you want to be how ever. 

I sleep hard for short peroids normally when the wife is awake. I am normally up by 1:30 AM for most of the day. No one is going to silently break in, you either have to pry a door open not quite as it sets off the alarm plus being able to hear it your self. Same with any window. 

We can leave by the back door, sliding door to screen porch dorr to the garage or down stars to the big sliding door there. only about 36 to 45 yards and we can be across the creek into the woods.


 Al


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a surgery recovery situation awhile back where I required visits by a visiting nurse. Well, as luck would have it , I needed one, but it was late at night. I called her and she said she lived all the way across the county--and that it would take her about an hour. Okay, I'll leave the light on so you can find your way in--I might be asleep, so just yell my name.......Next thing I know she was yelling my name, _but in my ear_, to wake me up. She said I yelled your name all the way through the house--every room.......

I just started laughing, well, there goes my plan, to have a loaded shotgun in the closet for intruders.......

geo


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmmm interesting topic and demands a working understanding of legalities in the area...Shooting someone is not always that wise; and can place the "defender" in court defending his/her right to do so.

Personally my first line of defense is this understanding of what is permitted. Second line of defense is all the animals I have free-ranging that let me know when anything "new" shows up, beit man or beast. The best of these, of course, are my two 90 lb guard dogs, one being a very serious-minded canine that would not hesitate to attack even a 2-legged intruder.

Then I have a 37 Glock to greet an unwanted house guest and a 12 gauge Mossburg for those outside. Some training in these has helped a lot...Still caution is needed before any trigger is pulled..............


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good one Geo. My folks lived 21 miles south east of Cadillac Michigan where they had bough a new range for mom. They were going to deliver it for the folks too, My mom went out to the movies with 2 of my growen up sisters. Dad had worked all night and was up most of the day so went to bed.

Mom came home and there sat her new range all hooked up and all the pots and pans she had in the drawer and on it were on and in the new range just thru a 2x4 with dry wall between my dad and that range. He never woke up, No they never locked the doors even in moms last days living at home alone and every one even a neighbour friend telling her to lock the door she never did.

She passed in 2011.

 Al


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

If your wanting a handgun next to you at bedtime etc. Get a revolver! 38 special is mine. With the nasty hollow pointed bullets.
Low recoil.
No mistakes, of a function failure.
My buddies 19 yr old daughter fully trained with guns all her life, got up in the middle of the nite, hearing noises, grabbed her 9mm, it jammed racking it. Under pressure of adrenaline she fought to get her gun unjammed, in the dark, shaking, etc, and blew her head off.
A revolver won't give you any problems jamming, under this situation.
Get an old reliable Smith, or Colt.
These new ones have 20 lb trigger pulls. Not to many can hit a barn with that kind of pull.
And PRACTICE with it!
Hopefully we never have to experience this, but the world is changing, and seems like humans now most definitely have NO respect for life.
They have NO religion, no respect, what's yours is mine syndrome. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I never thought much about it until my sister in law had to shoot someone in her home to protect herself and her little kids. They lived in town. Middle of the afternoon during a week day. A guy literally broke down her front door, chased her and the kids through the house with a crowbar, her locking doors as she ran through, him breaking them off hinges coming after her. She had her phone on her and was able to grab her husband's revolver while being chased, ended up trapped in the attic with the kids. She was on the phone to her husband during most of the chase, he was on the phone with her and 911 as he was frantically trying to drive home in time to help them (he worked only a few minutes away). She finally ended up having to shoot the guy as he broke the attic door down (husband yelling at her to shoot him repeatedly during this whole thing was on the 911 recording). 

Police showed up about 6 minutes after she shot him. Turns out the guy was high on something (can't remember now what it was), just some drugged up stranger that for whatever reason decided to pick their house that day. Thankfully she had a gun. The police and her husband would not have made it there in time, and I'm not sure this guy had enough actual thought going on in his brain for non-gun type deterrents people rely on to make any difference. That's the kind of stuff that gives me nightmares.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

The answer depends on what time of the day/ situation in which I am facing the threat of harm. If I am out in my yard, the answer is the 9mm that I carry daily. If I am in my house, it would be my shotgun. We have a home security system that would be tripped off pretty quick in several potential scenarios with police usually within a 5 minute drive. (they like to hang out at a spot nearby waiting for speeders)


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Mish said:


> I never thought much about it until my sister in law had to shoot someone in her home to protect herself and her little kids. They lived in town. Middle of the afternoon during a week day. A guy literally broke down her front door, chased her and the kids through the house with a crowbar, her locking doors as she ran through, him breaking them off hinges coming after her. She had her phone on her and was able to grab her husband's revolver while being chased, ended up trapped in the attic with the kids. She was on the phone to her husband during most of the chase, he was on the phone with her and 911 as he was frantically trying to drive home in time to help them (he worked only a few minutes away). She finally ended up having to shoot the guy as he broke the attic door down (husband yelling at her to shoot him repeatedly during this whole thing was on the 911 recording).
> 
> Police showed up about 6 minutes after she shot him. Turns out the guy was high on something (can't remember now what it was), just some drugged up stranger that for whatever reason decided to pick their house that day. Thankfully she had a gun. The police and her husband would not have made it there in time, and I'm not sure this guy had enough actual thought going on in his brain for non-gun type deterrents people rely on to make any difference. That's the kind of stuff that gives me nightmares.


that is so sad...


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> What type of gun would you use?


Sentinel Mk 4 next to bed. 12 ga. auto. in living room, 22 auto. for all around use hunting.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

LittleRedHen said:


> that is so sad...


Yes it is! My wife and I live by a highway.
We get quite a few people stopping in broke down, out of gas.
I've helped many out of gassers, until the young boy you my gas and can.
No return!
Then I had a family, down with dead battery.
Wanted me to take them in town.
It gets scary! Don't know how to tell them NO!
It's not my nature!
But, we have to look out for Nummer OLE Noono! 
That was a very Sad Story!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TerryR, I am so sorry for this girl's family. But thank you for sharing her experience. 

I have a newer Heritage Arms revolver, .22, that frequently misfires. I'm thinking it was a bad purchase.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ruger .38


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> TerryR, I am so sorry for this girl's family. But thank you for sharing her experience.
> 
> I have a newer Heritage Arms revolver, .22, that frequently misfires. I'm thinking it was a bad purchase.


Have you tried different ammo?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes. Not supposed to use the Stingers in it so I've used Winchester and CCI target rounds. Misfires more on the Winchesters. I haven't even got through one cylinder without a misfire. Makes me leery of using it.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> TerryR, I am so sorry for this girl's family. But thank you for sharing her experience.
> 
> I have a newer Heritage Arms revolver, .22, that frequently misfires. I'm thinking it was a bad purchase.


Is the timing off ? 
Are the indention’s (dents) the same on the edge and back of all the cartridges the same? Same depth same location 
Boarder line weak mainspring ?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Redlands Okie said:


> Is the timing off ?
> Are the indention’s (dents) the same on the edge and back of all the cartridges the same? Same depth same location
> Border line weak mainspring ?


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Why you can't believe the MSM
click on
"Shooting a Watermelon with an A
7 seconds


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not a real fan of the Taurus Judge or the S&W Governor as a general purpose handgun; however, if I were looking to buy a gun just for home defense, they would be on my list to look at.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does an AR-15 even come in a shotgun caliber????? Sure looked like a shotgun to me and I am not at all familiar with the AR frame.



Redlands Okie said:


> Is the timing off ?
> Are the indention’s (dents) the same on the edge and back of all the cartridges the same? Same depth same location
> Boarder line weak mainspring ?


I didn't look. Hubby took the bullets out and I didn't look real close. I think 1 had no marks and the others were just faint. It's been setting in the safe for a couple years since he hasn't had time to really look at it.

What makes me mad is that this was a new revolver. I could understand if it was used and beat up but it was brand spanking new. Only shot fired through it was the test one.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Does an AR-15 even come in a shotgun caliber????? Sure looked like a shotgun to me and I am not at all familiar with the AR frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pump shotgun. No where near an AR! Send it in to them.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

I just hope my wife is home, after a minute or two of her yackin, they would have a splitting headache and be glad to get out of there


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> That is a pump shotgun. No where near an AR! Send it in to them.


All I could make out was the red and brass shot shell being ejected. Looked almost like it was edited to conceal the true firearm. Propaganda journalism at it's finest.

I really should. Just have to get it done. Sloppy craftmanship and I would never recommend their products because of this one.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Should I have to defend the home then I would like to do the introductions with the 20mm Roof Mounted Vulcan...

Then run like all get out...

[funny]


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Bedside table, Glock 17. I like the magazine capacity.


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

my wepon of choice is a lightweight axe in close quarters in the house a gun isnt much of an advantage over a small hatchet it never runs out of ammo and ive never sean any animal continue its advance with a split skull also no licencing or background checks and would be more concidered self defence as its just an every day tool that hapened to be handy


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1348304571941426&id=733302430108313


----------

